# RazzMatazz Grapes



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

I was looking at the different grapes in a Gurney's catalog and ran across these grapes.Has anyone tried growing them? If not,any suggestions for central Texas? I plan using them for jams. Thanks..


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dang, that's the grape I've been looking for...the attitude of a muscadine with the taste of seedless table grapes continuously producing. Thanks for posting it.

Exactly what I was looking for...unfortunately I just ordered some other grapes a couple of days back but I went ahead and ordered one of these. 

I hope they will ship them sooner rather than later.

We can compare results...but muscadine is ideal for East Texas and should work for you in Central Tx also.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Grapes*

I will order it in the next couple of days,I'm looking for a seedless white grape also [any suggestions].Also, do you grow your's on trellises?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I have grown the cowart(redish/purple) and scuppernong(white) muscandine grapes for many, many years. They make absolutely fantastic jelly...the best I've ever had. They aren't the best eating grape for me because of the seeds and the tough skin, but for jelly just fantastic. 

The production of those grapes started falling off about 5 years ago due to a Cypress tree shading them out. They require full sun and finally last year they didn't have any grapes at all...so time for action. I wasn't about to cut down the beautiful Cypress so the grapes had to be re-located. 

I decided to add some variety in my selections and looked for a table seedless grape. I wound up getting the following:

Delight (seedless white)
Thompson's (white seedless)
Summer Royal (red seedless)

and in addition added a couple of new muscadines called "Jumbo" and "Noble"

I ordered mine from TyTy nursery and they are shipping Jan. 22. I have my new arbor/trellis ready...and now I will leave space in my arbor/trellis for the RazzMatazz which sounds like a great grape for us. 

I know what to expect from the muscadines and kind of figure that one or more of the new varieties won't pass my standards which are high, but the best way for me to figure out what works and meets the standards is to try them out.

I'm hoping that Gurney's will ship the RazzMatazz before spring cause they really need to be dormant for transplanting.

Looking forward to getting home grown grapes again soon.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Grapes*



Meadowlark said:


> I have grown the cowart(redish/purple) and scuppernong(white) muscandine grapes for many, many years. They make absolutely fantastic jelly...the best I've ever had. They aren't the best eating grape for me because of the seeds and the tough skin, but for jelly just fantastic.
> 
> The production of those grapes started falling off about 5 years ago due to a Cypress tree shading them out. They require full sun and finally last year they didn't have any grapes at all...so time for action. I wasn't about to cut down the beautiful Cypress so the grapes had to be re-located.
> 
> ...


I'm starting off with the RazzMatazz and the Thompsons.When you plant,do you fertilize also? Growing grapes is new to me so I hope you don't mind me asking questions.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Be sure and check the resistance to Pierces Disease before buying any grape. Don't have info right at hand but I don't think Thompson seedless is very resistant, but don't go on my memory. And I don't know if PD is a problem with muscadines.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

ksk said:


> ....When you plant,do you fertilize also? ...


I don't. My experience is with growing muscadines and the only time I fertilize them is after bloom/grape set...and then only lightly. Check your ph and treat your soil to get it in the 7 and slightly below range.

In the 40 years I've grown muscadines, I have never sprayed them or been forced to treat for disease. Give them full sun and water and they seem to do just fine here. No doubt, the lowest maintenance item in my gardens...but they insist on full sun.

As far as Pierce's disease, I never seen it on mine...ever...but there is always a first time.

This bacterial pathogen is of little importance on most muscadine grapes, occasionally causing a marginal leaf burn

 https://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/pp/notes/Fruit/fdin012/fdin012.htm

I don't know about Thompson's and the other non- muscadine grapes I've selected. They may prove to be a problem. If so, I'll just eliminate them and replace with another muscadine variety. I'm excited to see what the RazzMataz does.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Grapes*

Placed my order.I also ordered my corn seed,Gotta Have It.The sweetest corn I have ever eaten.My kids/grandkids eat it like candy.


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> I ordered mine from TyTy nursery and they are shipping Jan. 22.


It might be a little late for Meadowlark, but please do a google search on TyTy nursery reviews before placing a order with them!!!!


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

What's a good variety for making wine, pretty deep South Texas (Victoria). My cousin does with Black Spanish variety up around Lake McQueeny, o.k. for down here? Anybody familiar. Thanks.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My order from TyTy arrived yesterday and I must say it is top drawer ...excellent root systems, outstanding packaging, and three to four feet of growth tops.

Of course the proof will be in whether they grow and prosper, but I'm very pleased with the order thus far.

I've ordered in the past from Starks and Gurneys and others but have to say these Ty Ty are the best I've seen....and they shipped at the perfect planting time. Can't believe everything you read on the 'net, LOL.

I'm still waiting on my Gurney's order of Razz Matazz and hope it gets here sooner rather than later.



TerryM said:


> It might be a little late for Meadowlark, but please do a google search on TyTy nursery reviews before placing a order with them!!!!


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Grapes*



Meadowlark said:


> My order from TyTy arrived yesterday and I must say it is top drawer ...excellent root systems, outstanding packaging, and three to four feet of growth tops.
> 
> Of course the proof will be in whether they grow and prosper, but I'm very pleased with the order thus far.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for my order from Gurney's also Meadowlark.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

ksk said:


> Still waiting for my order from Gurney's also Meadowlark.


Mine came in and planted yesterday, ksk, and I was disappointed in the root system. The TyTy grapes had a far superior root system with them.

It will be interesting to see how they grow through the summer.

Yours should be arriving any day, I'd bet.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Grapes*



Meadowlark said:


> Mine came in and planted yesterday, ksk, and I was disappointed in the root system. The TyTy grapes had a far superior root system with them.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how they grow through the summer.
> 
> Yours should be arriving any day, I'd bet.


I'll let you know when they arrive.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Grapes*



Meadowlark said:


> Mine came in and planted yesterday, ksk, and I was disappointed in the root system. The TyTy grapes had a far superior root system with them.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how they grow through the summer.
> 
> Yours should be arriving any day, I'd bet.


Mine came in yesterday and planted today.As you said,the root system was a little disappointing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Update....while just getting started good this plant already has two tiny bunches of grapes showing. I never expected to see grapes this first year and certainly not in June.


Wondering if the plant's energy would be better served if I removed these early bunches? I don't have any experience with this grape so not sure and guessing I'll just let it go as is. 


The Razzmataz proving to be an interesting grape.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Razz Matazz*



Meadowlark said:


> Update....while just getting started good this plant already has two tiny bunches of grapes showing. I never expected to see grapes this first year and certainly not in June.
> 
> Wondering if the plant's energy would be better served if I removed these early bunches? I don't have any experience with this grape so not sure and guessing I'll just let it go as is.
> 
> The Razzmataz proving to be an interesting grape.


I planted mine about two weeks after you I believe.May be because of the heat,mine are hanging in there.Very little growth,if any.May be next year.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought 2 of these to try when I heard you guys talking about them. I was wondering myself if I should pick the grapes off of them now or wait so I decided to pick one and see what the other one does.I sure hope they do good. Excited.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I planted about 20 various grape vines over a 5year period at the lake house and they all died from Pierce disease except one. Had several small clusters of grapes on the remaining plant but have all fallen off.
Planted Thornless blackberries where the grapes were and they are doing well.
Good luck with any grapes in Central Texas i.e. around Limestone County.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*KSK how's your RazzMataz?*

Pretty much approaching the end of the growing season for my grapes.

Thought I'd post up a picture or two or three.

The RazMataz first picture just basically held their own, survived. The summer royal was pretty much the same second picture...but the Cowarts and Scuppernong exploded with well over 6 ft of growth promising good grapes next year...proving once again that muscadine grapes are by far the best growing grape for East Texas soils.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok I will try this one more time. My post was deleted because I had the wrong picture and I tried again but it went away. I planted the razzmatazz grape this spring and wanted to know if I need to prune it. Maybe around february? I am going to take a couple cuttings for more plants. I know nothing about growing grapes but would like to learn more.

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Dang it. I forgot to add a picture.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Grapes*

My Razz Matazz is barely growing but my Concord white seedless that I planted at the same time is growing like crazy.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

ksk said:


> My Razz Matazz is barely growing but my Concord white seedless that I planted at the same time is growing like crazy.


Interesting....maybe our RazzMataz will both take off next year.


----------

